# PETA Links on Nodakoutdoors!



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Did anybody else notice this????? I clicked into the Politics forum and right there under the Fox and Pfortmiller banner was this huge banner that says "Meat - it's what's rotting in your colon"!!! The link takes you directly to a PETA sponsored site about obesity and eating meat!

I just tried the Politics forum again and it's gone! Sneaky bas***ds.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That would be generated from a google ad. What appears as a google ad depends on whats on the page. If you started a thread on, say, digital cameras, you'd notice some camera selling ads on that page.

In the case of PETA, they must've bought some hunting related keywords so in some instances it'll show. So every click will cost them. And since you already know how bogus that organization is, every click costs them money...money wasted.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I figured that's what it was. Just wondering if anybody else saw it. Didn't know it cost them money for every click. If I would've known that I would've spent all night clicking on the dang thing.


----------

